

Open Wi-Fi 'outlawed' in Digital Economy Bill - elptacek
http://news.zdnet.co.uk/communications/0,1000000085,40057470,00.htm

======
nazgulnarsil
at this point I'm honestly just waiting for the UK to openly set up minitru
etc.

~~~
raganwald
This is the country that abolished the Right to Remain Silent and also deems
that for certain crimes the accused does not have a right to be tried before a
jury of his peers.

------
imrehg
Great way to show how copyright is actually stiffing innovation and
economy.... big times...

I mean they say "it does not seem sensible to force those universities who
already have a system providing very effective action against copyright
infringement to abandon it and replace it with an alternative". How about this
law forcing _everyone else_ to abandon their way of doing things and to adopt
such an "effective action" (which is definitely expensive, if it's anywhere
near "effective" - I doubt it will ever be)?

------
keefe
keep on bailing UK, the ship of state control is sinking

------
snissn
..but they're so easy to crack

